# Piatek in gol in Lipsia - Herta. Video.



## admin (27 Maggio 2020)

Piatek si sblocca e torna al gol in Lipsia - Herta 2-2. Il polacco ha segnato, su rigore, il gol del definitivo 2-2.

Video qui in basso.


----------



## admin (27 Maggio 2020)




----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Ah beh, su rigore...

Ormai se non lo mettono rigorista non segna manco con le mani.


----------



## Raryof (27 Maggio 2020)

"Non è Wtorek però che goool che faaaa"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Maggio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> "Non è Wtorek però che goool che faaaa"



“Lo svedese lascialo la, qui c’è Piotta. Lalalalalalala... Piotta... Piotta."

Questo era il pensiero di molti dopo la prima prestazione non da 4 di Czwartek a Bologna, ad inizio Dicembre.


----------



## DMC (27 Maggio 2020)

Il Milan è riuscito a bruciarlo, miglior attaccante che abbiamo avuto dopo Sheva.


----------



## Molenko (27 Maggio 2020)

Grande Krys, gli auguro il meglio.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Maggio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Piatek si sblocca e torna al gol in Lipsia - Herta 2-2. Il polacco ha segnato, su rigore, il gol del definitivo 2-2.
> 
> Video qui in basso.


Aldilà del gol adesso è diventato una riserva. Involuzione incredibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Maggio 2020)

Leggo gente che parla di miglior attaccante del dopo Sheva quando non sa fare un passaggio dritto per dritto di tre metri e si fa panchinare in una squadra da lotta retrocessione in Germania (da uno come Ibisevic, peraltro, avessi detto Benzema). Mah...

Altro mistero: Bacca, che era in tutto e per tutto una versione molto più forte del Piotta (e Bacca era scarso eh), è visto come un bidone e lo detestavano tutti, questo da una parte di tifoseria è sempre stato difeso invece. Questo nonostante l’arroganza delle sue dichiarazioni dove trattava il Milan come un trampolino di lancio quando dovrebbe baciare la terra di Milanello compresi i cessi per aver avuto l’onore di giocare nel Milan, cosa che uno come lui non avrebbe nemmeno dovuto poter sognare dopo un party a base di Krokodil e Fentanyl.



Dany20 ha scritto:


> Aldilà del gol adesso è diventato una riserva. Involuzione incredibile.



Non era mai stato capocannoniere neanche in Polonia (in un campionato che vale la B italiana o tedesca, in Polonia anche Carlitos segnava di più). È solo tornato ciò che è sempre stato. Il Piatek anomalo è stato quello visto dall’Agosto 2018 al Marzo 2019, non è un calciatore, è un miracolato.

Altroché il Milan l’ha bruciato. Sono i cessi che compriamo che bruciano il Milan. 

Tre anni massimo per il ritorno in Polonia.


----------



## DMC (28 Maggio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Leggo gente che parla di miglior attaccante del dopo Sheva quando non sa fare un passaggio dritto per dritto di tre metri e si fa panchinare in una squadra da lotta retrocessione in Germania (da uno come Ibisevic, peraltro, avessi detto Benzema). Mah...
> 
> Altro mistero: Bacca, che era in tutto e per tutto una versione molto più forte del Piotta (e Bacca era scarso eh), è visto come un bidone e lo detestavano tutti, questo da una parte di tifoseria è sempre stato difeso invece. Questo nonostante l’arroganza delle sue dichiarazioni dove trattava il Milan come un trampolino di lancio quando dovrebbe baciare la terra di Milaneallo compresi i cessi per aver avuto l’onore di giocare nel Milan, cosa che uno come lui non avrebbe nemmeno dovuto poter sognare dopo un party a base di Krokodil e Fentanyl.
> 
> ...





Non pensavo ci cascassi  ero ironico


----------



## sipno (28 Maggio 2020)

Rigorosamente di rigore...
Strano che non abbia sittito tutti e non abbia lasciato dichiarazioni sulla sua prossima valutazione da 150 mln.


----------



## Milanlove (28 Maggio 2020)

Uno di quelli che ricorderemo a vita per quanto è stato pagato rispetto al suo reale valore. Che truffa!


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2020)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Aldilà del gol adesso è diventato una riserva. Involuzione incredibile.



Ma quale involuzione..è il suo standard..a 23 anni stava ancora a pascolare in polonia..ha indovinato 8 mesi in carriera altro che fenomeno..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2020)

DMC ha scritto:


> Non pensavo ci cascassi  ero ironico



Ahahahahah meno male. 

È più forte di me, quando leggo qualcosa su sto qui mi prudono le dita. 

Quasi un riflesso pavloviano.



Milanlove ha scritto:


> Uno di quelli che ricorderemo a vita per quanto è stato pagato rispetto al suo reale valore. Che truffa!



Bacca (che è scarso, senza dubbio) in confronto era Eusebio.

Essere riusciti a rivenderlo a 27 milioni è stato un miracolo, bisogna darne atto a Paolo e Zvone. Altroché “follia venderlo”, “lo rimpiangeremo” e altre menate. Poi gli hanno pure raddoppiato lo stipendio, visto che ora prende 4 milioni netti. Ma chi hanno all’Hertha, la versione tedesca di Mirabelli?

Il bello è che sto qua continua con la sua esultanza ridicola, quando ormai le sue pistoline spruzzano meno di un super liquidator.


----------



## iceman. (28 Maggio 2020)

Ho cannato completamente su di lui, pensavo fosse un buon attaccante che avrebbe continuato a segnare e invece...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ho cannato completamente su di lui, pensavo fosse un buon attaccante che avrebbe continuato a segnare e invece...



Beh ti fa onore aver ammesso l’errore, cosa che fanno in pochissimi. Ricordo ancora i post, quasi iconici, di molti che scrivevano “è l’ultimo dei nostri problemi”. Come faceva notare mi sembra [MENTION=4057]Milanlove[/MENTION] all’epoca, questo si poteva dire di Icardi all’Inter, visto che Icardi anche in Inter ridicole, da nono e ottavo posto, con dei centrocampi da mani nei capelli, i goal li aveva sempre segnati. Ma quando ti ritrovi con un attaccante che, oltre a non segnare manco con le mani, perde ogni stramaledetto pallone e ha la fisicità di un pulcino tubercolotico, oltre alla tecnica di Blissett, beh direi che sia un problema enorme, il più grave di tutti. Anche perché oltretutto è uno che intasa l’area impedendo gli inserimenti di esterni e centrocampisti (infatti prima che arrivasse lui segnavano un po’ anche gli altri, dopo il suo arrivo il rendimento degli altri si è azzerato e una volta finito il periodo da miracolato ci ritrovammo con una squadra da Serie B).

Infatti è anche soprannominato il “mangia allenatori”. Negli ultimi 21 mesi è stato allenato da 8 tecnici diversi o qualcosa del genere, se non ricordo male. Questo perché uno come lui se non segna ti lascia letteralmente in 10, trascinando a fondo l’intera squadra, fu così anche al Genoa nell’ultimo periodo, per poi avere gli ultimi scampoli da miracolato (che non torneranno più) con noi. Uno così è proprio il primo dei problemi, altroché l’ultimo. È uno più condizionante e limitante anche di Suso, mancandogli pure la tecnica dello spagnolo. Per gli allenatori, giocatori simili solo la patata più bollente che ci sia, anche perché essendo pompati da stampa e procuratori, se poi non rendono sei tu che ti prendi la colpa, o tu allenatore o i suoi compagni di squadra, salvo poi rendersi conto della verità a lungo andare.


----------



## Raryof (28 Maggio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Leggo gente che parla di miglior attaccante del dopo Sheva quando non sa fare un passaggio dritto per dritto di tre metri e si fa panchinare in una squadra da lotta retrocessione in Germania (da uno come Ibisevic, peraltro, avessi detto Benzema). Mah...
> 
> Altro mistero: Bacca, che era in tutto e per tutto una versione molto più forte del Piotta (e Bacca era scarso eh), è visto come un bidone e lo detestavano tutti, questo da una parte di tifoseria è sempre stato difeso invece. Questo nonostante l’arroganza delle sue dichiarazioni dove trattava il Milan come un trampolino di lancio quando dovrebbe baciare la terra di Milanello compresi i cessi per aver avuto l’onore di giocare nel Milan, cosa che uno come lui non avrebbe nemmeno dovuto poter sognare dopo un party a base di Krokodil e Fentanyl.
> 
> ...



Sto arrivando alla conclusione certa e netta che se riuscisse a segnare 43 gol su rigore (tirati peraltro alla "speramobeneva") forse riuscirebbe a raggiungere l'obbiettivo di arrivare a valere quanto un Icardi o forse più, 70 mln...
Mamma mia..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sto arrivando alla conclusione certa e netta che se riuscisse a segnare 47 gol su rigore (tirati peraltro alla "speramobeneva") forse riuscirebbe a raggiungere l'obbiettivo di arrivare a valere quanto un Icardi o forse più, 70 mln...
> Mamma mia..



Ahahahahahaha 

L’ultimo dei problemi multimegacit. Ahahahaha


----------



## Raryof (28 Maggio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahaha
> 
> L’ultimo dei problemi multimegacit. Ahahahaha



Ho corretto, ne deve solo fare 43 (o 42).
Dai forse in 8 vite ce la fa...


----------



## Lambro (28 Maggio 2020)

Ha fatto il gesto del silenzio dopo?


----------



## Goro (28 Maggio 2020)

Anche io credevo fosse fortissimo, sogno distrutto


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ho corretto, ne deve solo fare 43 (o 42).
> Dai forse in 8 vite ce la fa...



Scistof...Scistof...Scistof...manco un goal. https://www.milanworld.net/bundesliga-copertura-totale-sky-vt89657-post2059430.html#post2059430



Goro ha scritto:


> Anche io credevo fosse fortissimo, sogno distrutto



Ricordo l’Estate scorsa quando si parlava di uno scambio (fantascientifico purtroppo, i nati dopo non sono così fessi) con Icardi, in un’Estate nella quale il Pistolino si faceva annullare anche dalle difese di Feronikieli e Cesena, che molti non volevano (vedere qui https://www.milanworld.net/ordine-p...allinter-vt80148-post1905905.html#post1905905 , qui https://www.milanworld.net/ordine-p...allinter-vt80148-post1905998.html#post1905998 e qui https://www.milanworld.net/krzysztof-piatek-vt72395-post1906233.html#post1906233 ), storcevano il naso. Buon Dio.

Io ovviamente speravo di avere torto e di poter quotare i miei post più avanti nel tempo dicendo “visto che cantonata che ho preso?” perché avere ragione in questi casi è l’ultima cosa che vorrei.


----------



## Raryof (28 Maggio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Scistof...Scistof...Scistof...manco un goal. https://www.milanworld.net/bundesliga-copertura-totale-sky-vt89657-post2059430.html#post2059430
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Perchè,
tu già lo sai
che lui,
ora appunto è 
un vero 
bomber namber nain che
valeee 
settanta milionii ehhhhhh 
manco manco manco
manco un gol
Scistof,
manco manco manco
manco un gool"

Non raggiungo i tuoi livelli di poesia eterea ma potremmo stare qui un secolo a scrivere sigle riguardo il campione polacco..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Maggio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> "Perchè,
> tu già lo sai
> che lui,
> ora appunto è
> ...



Ahahahahahah che lampione.... ehm, che campione. Quasi quasi lo riprenderei.


----------



## Djici (28 Maggio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Anche io credevo fosse fortissimo, sogno distrutto



Dopo averlo visto nelle sue prime 5 o 6 partite nessuno avrebbe potuto credere che fosse solo un miracolato. 
Ho ancora negli occhi quella doppietta di Coppa Italia contro il Napoli.

Certo che poi piano piano le cose sono andate calando... Fino a prestazioni degne del peggiore Matri. 
Non quello di Cagliari o Juventus... Ma proprio quello che abbiamo ammirato noi.


----------

